# Izu drive June 2007



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here are a few pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

superb pics (as always ) Dino.

thanks for sharing. Really wish I could have made this meet.  Ah well, there's always next time!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Solid photo's Dino. Even one of me under the hood repairing the Newera AE86....just lovely!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dino,please show some more pics of the carbon GTR:bowdown1: 

Awesome pics,but i would not expect anything else,the quality limit is set very high for you:chuckle: 

PS: did you have a chance to get the sign for me??


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very nice pictures there Dino  And whats up with Miguel bending over in the group picture ? hehe


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like a good turn out. The pics are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

My face looks sooo fat in that pic!!
some pics, kinda embarrassed to post mine up, but here are a few:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Some great pics Dino and Hyrev thanks for sharing them, although they do cause some serious jealousy issues !!!!!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool pics Thank you for the eye candy!:thumbsup:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

You can clearly see the zinc coating on the Watanabe's. Such a great looking rim for a classic like teh AE86!











I believe this was the forth time of the day to clean up the oil mess. Luckily I had two cans of parts cleaner on hand. 










I recall having to yell at Miguel here just to finish my sentence explaining the problem with the Pier's car. He then understood and promised to buy me a drink.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice cars and nice photos.....great shoots


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

woahhhhh.. very nice pics. thanks for sharing this pics.

had anyone made a video of the trip?

Greets Andres


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What a luxury to have the pros along!!! Thanks for those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Pictures are great as ever.
Looks like its getting warm over there.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent pictures, thx for sharing.

Nick's en Piers's Skyline really stand out.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I've got a fair bit of video to sort out, and unfortunately a days work to catch up on too !

Here's a quick clip of Dino taking my car up the road so I could hear what the Mines Ti system sounds like. Rest to follow. 

Turn the volume up 

YouTube - NickM's Mines tuned GTR Izu


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow!

Can I have a go please ...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What a sound!!! :smokin: And those tunnels .... oh lordy:chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Haha that sounds more like a F1 car


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

that sounds realy realy good!!!

is it a complete mine's titanium exhaust system? with what catalyst?

Greets


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's another quick clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eu0RlvKzgg


I've got a couple of 100mb of in car footage to sort out.

Joker - It's the full system, turbo elbows, downpipe, sports car and Ti exhaust.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@nickm 

you car is a dream for me!!! nice exhaust. when i go to japan next january, then i must visit mine's....i love this company

greets


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Pictures are great as ever.
> Looks like its getting warm over there.


Saw a garden hose... no, a snake on the driveway this morning. Adult Ao-Daisho, a kind of non-venomous grass snake. :bowdown1: 

And a wasp the size of a Lancaster bomber.  

They're waking up. :runaway:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

lol, thrust  

Car sounds awsome NickM, get that incar footage up please


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, great pics guys, thanks for sharing 

This one's got to be my favourite :










Piers - Your 34 looks awesome.

Nick - Ti exhaust sounds great, I heard Toby Brooms Mines Ti exhaust at North Wealds....they sound really raw/harsh


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics guys - thanks for sharing 
Seems like you had an awesome time.
I wish I could have made it but maybe next time....


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice pics...Thanks! I knew I didn't need to take any:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Giles, thanks! :thumbsup:

Dave... your car was sorely missed. I bet you are secretly thinking that you really could have made it!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

any more infos or pictures about the black r34? is the owner also in this community?

greets


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

joker69 said:


> any more infos or pictures about the black r34? is the owner also in this community?
> 
> greets


The owner has a post just above you 

It is Thrust


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ah okey....woaahh an amazing car. i don't know the car before... any more infos about it?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Giles, thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave... your car was sorely missed. I bet you are secretly thinking that you really could have made it!


Thanks Piers (though it doesn't look like there is enough room in the pics for another R lol).
If I could have been there I would have - bad timing for me; inescapable work schedule unfortunately.
I hope I can catch up with you again soon.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

joker69 said:


> ah okey....woaahh an amazing car. i don't know the car before... any more infos about it?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/38564-first-driving-impressions-34-a.html

Great pictures as ever guys, i always look forward to ones posted by you guys:thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics, making me all jealous .. great cars and amazing scenery.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohh man, i love this car... it's amazing!!!!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

beautifull pics!!!  they are awesome!!! When I went to japan this November, I would like to meet someone with an car like you, mates!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

NickM said:


> I've got a fair bit of video to sort out, and unfortunately a days work to catch up on too !
> 
> Here's a quick clip of Dino taking my car up the road so I could hear what the Mines Ti system sounds like. Rest to follow.
> 
> ...


Great vid, but I must admit that those vids do not do your car justice at all.
It has to be heard in person to get the full pleasure of your car's sound. I 
think it sounds awesome out there, but I will never forget the way it sounded 
@ Daikoku, echoing from the expressway. I don't know how many times I have 
viewed those vids, but they are great, cannot wait to see the in-car footage. 
If you have your eyes closed or cannot see that it is coming from your car, one 
would think it is coming from a sport bike!

I was on break last night and I was watching your vid when some guys were on a
different computer heard it. "He must be playing a video game or watching some Indy
car racing" is what I heard in the background. I laughed and said "It is not a video
game". I really did not care to explain to them the rest, I was too tired and just wanted
to go home and get some sleep, much needed sleep.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

NickM

you car sounds absolutely stunning:smokin:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn Nick that car just sounds like heaven to me hehe, maybe i should send my car over to mines and get me a stage 2 tune with that exhaust  nahh spend to much money from Miguel the past few weeks, so the account is closed for now.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Waiting for Adam, who was actually on time for once ! 




Adam's car for the day, Allen's AE86.


Parked up





The stunning Sunline GTR


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

hyrev said:


> Great vid, but I must admit that those vids do not do your car justice at all.
> It has to be heard in person to get the full pleasure of your car's sound. I
> think it sounds awesome out there, but I will never forget the way it sounded
> @ Daikoku, echoing from the expressway. I don't know how many times I have
> ...


Thanks. I'll try and get a clip going through one of the tunnels near my apartment, sounds soooo good 

I'll put up the clip when I took you out later today.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

iceager said:


> Damn Nick that car just sounds like heaven to me hehe, maybe i should send my car over to mines and get me a stage 2 tune with that exhaust  nahh spend to much money from Miguel the past few weeks, so the account is closed for now.


Mines are happy to sell internationally, and have a member of staff dealing with enquires that speaks very good English.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

A short vid with Paul in the car.

Nothing flash, just open it up inbetween the corners and enjoy the ride.

YouTube - Mines tuned GTR


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Great cars and great pics, just cant get enough:chuckle:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

NickM said:


> A short vid with Paul in the car.
> 
> Nothing flash, just open it up inbetween the corners and enjoy the ride.
> 
> YouTube - Mines tuned GTR


Now that's baby making music right there!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

NickM said:


> A short vid with Paul in the car.
> 
> Nothing flash, just open it up inbetween the corners and enjoy the ride.
> 
> YouTube - Mines tuned GTR


Hehe
great vid Nick. :chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> A short vid with Paul in the car.
> 
> Nothing flash, just open it up inbetween the corners and enjoy the ride.
> 
> YouTube - Mines tuned GTR


Excellent grip, what tires are you running?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

RE-01R


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Awsome pictures!!!! and NickM, your car sounds Beauty!! i bet yall's tires had a work out.. mayb with your brakes also?! haha.. lol.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Some wierd pics here. What the hell am I doing>?

I apologise for bad exposure from my legs. and Paul. The term Jabba comes to mind! Whats going on. Here's my account.


After one run being chased by Piers in the GTR, your body does strange things... Bwaaaa










This is what I think of Miguels sushi mix CD! I think it was right up your alley Adam, but you didn't want to admit it in front of the others. its ok.











I hope no-one saw me cut the straps on Josh's flip flops... Shhhh










Runaway before they catch me!










I still have the smile.

For those interested, My car's progress blog is here. RE-Xtreme II

I'll be in that next time.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting all the pics, guys. Great stuff in there - very reminicent of last year's Izu journey. Sorry I wasn't able to join in the fun.

Nick - Vids of the R are awesome. The car sounds and seems to handle super. Well done, mate!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Per Joshmele request of more pics:

Look at Adam pointing out Josh's driving footwear. I think Orido has the same ones










Here Josh is returning from making a trip to the bushes, he is so rugged.










One quick truck, i think it was running a big single










Nick's car is so fast...... I could not manage to picture it. I kept waiting for the sonic boom.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

No, 

Adam was saying that there was a pin dent in the rubber on the side of the flip flops.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*More pix?*

Y had these in her camera








but she won't let me post her video clips








not good enough, she says. Grrrrrr............


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*A few more?*

Me pleased?








overview








blocking the bus stop


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Another couple for dessert*

How to get a jack under there to remove some spacers?








bums


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thrust said:


> overview


What is Tom80 doing to my car? 

Nice pics Piers, or should I say Yuki.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

REXtreme said:


> No,
> 
> Adam was saying that there was a pin dent in the rubber on the side of the flip flops.


LOL, I am glad he did not point out the spider web on my side mirror.
Thanks Adam for cleaning my left front rim. He only cleaned one wheel
from Nick and my car, but cleaned all 4 from the 86 he was driving


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

REXtreme said:


> No,
> 
> Adam was saying that there was a pin dent in the rubber on the side of the flip flops.


:smokin: CLASSIC!!! ROFL :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Me pleased?


Thrust, next time you'll have to really push it in the corners... It grips more than a demeted dentist's pliers when wearing the right boots..

Only after fitting lower grip tyres and pumping them to 3 bar or so, will it become slidey for drifting properly... so no worries, I guarantee your smile will be wider then :chuckle: 

Miguel.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Brilliant pics guys. Love the vids Nick, the car sounds awesome.

Gaz.


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

hyrev said:


> What is Tom80 doing to my car?
> 
> Nice pics Piers, or should I say Yuki.


Couldn't refrain myself, Paul, your paint was too gorgeous :chuckle:


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

Whao! this is what I call a proper cruise!

NickM, your car sounds simply amazing


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

REXtreme said:


> No,
> 
> Adam was saying that there was a pin dent in the rubber on the side of the flip flops.



Dude! Russ! You are hilarious:chuckle: :chuckle: Adam doesn't remove door dings though, he just points them out to make you feel bad. I've got my dent pointing finger ready for when he brings HIS car around :chuckle:


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*Supah-Fly Pics!*

Russ, Piers, Yukie, Hyrev, Adam, and Dino...thanks for sharing all those wonderful pics! I love seeing everyone's take on that sun-shiny day! I was "right-clicking" my cheeks off saving all these photos to my PC.

Nice action shots and pics of Fuji-san!

Bean and Hipo - Really sorry you didn't make it, we'll see you soon I hope.


----------



## GT-R_Dan (Apr 25, 2007)

Hope you all do this again soon. I was planning on going but the car was not put back together at the time. I just finished the new turbos last night.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

REXtreme said:


> No,
> 
> Adam was saying that there was a pin dent in the rubber on the side of the flip flops.


Thank you for the photo Russ and ive already saved it to family shots! 

See you tonight!


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photo. It looked like a lovely day. That is heaven!


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

When I was making that pic, i was laughing so much I was crying...

hehe.

Couldnt make it tonight, was watching pirates of carribean


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant photo, Russ! :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

fantastic cars , and fantastic picture dino...


----------

